# Símbolo "&"



## Arnaldo Alegré

Hola!
Cual el es nombre en castellano para el símbolo *&*?
Sé que en inglés es _ampersand_.....

hod.


----------



## Dama de noche

Según la Wikipedia en castellano es _et.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampersand
_


----------



## konungursvia

En los idiomas neolatinos, no es un símbolo, es un typo de "digrafia" de las lettras e + t = &


----------



## Honeypum

¿Se puede escribir al revés este símbolo? Me refiero no a darle un giro de 180º sino a como quedaría si lo viéramos en un espejo.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

konungursvia said:


> En los idiomas neolatinos, no es un símbolo, es un typo de "digrafia" de las lettras e + t = &


 
Muy interesante. Como en _et cetera_ ? un latinismo.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Honeypum said:


> ¿Se puede escribir al revés este símbolo? Me refiero no a darle un giro de 180º sino a como quedaría si lo viéramos en un espejo.


 
No que yo sepa. Lo has visto en algun contexto en particular?


----------



## pejeman

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Muy interesante. Como en _et cetera_ ? un latinismo.


 
Para el Inglés significa "and", pero cuando se llega a usar en Español, significa "etcétera".

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Es el símbolo tironiano (por Tirón, el secretario de Cicerón).

Desde su origen es una abreviatura taquigráfica de "y" (et=e+t=&), que curiosamente ha sido adoptado por los ingleses (que inusualmente para su económica lengua, tienen una palabra de tres letras para la conjunción copulativa (con perdón). A nosotros no nos hace mucha falta porque somos más lacónicos copulando.

Esto ya se ha preguntado. A ver si estudiamos.


----------



## Honeypum

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> No que yo sepa. Lo has visto en algun contexto en particular?


 
Sí, lo he visto escrito (mecanografiado, no a mano), y me llamó la atención. Ahora no recuerdo en dónde...


----------



## Jellby

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Muy interesante. Como en _et cetera_ ? un latinismo.



Yo he visto en un libro antiguo castellano (siglo XVIII) "& c." por "etcétera".


----------



## lazarus1907

pejeman said:


> Para el Inglés significa "and", pero cuando se llega a usar en Español, significa "etcétera".


No es etcétera, sino "et", que es una palabra latina que significa lo mismo que en inglés: "y". Etcétera significa "y el resto".


----------



## papagainho

Entonces, al final... ¿cómo se llama el dichoso símbolo? ,¿se le llama "et." o "y comercial"? Me parece muy extraño... Pero lo acepto.


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> No es etcétera, sino "et", que es una palabra latina que significa lo mismo que en inglés: "y". Etcétera significa "y el resto".


 
Hola: tomo como base y cito a Raúl Prieto Río de la Loza (Nikito Nipongo)
Nuevas y Viejas Perlas Japonesas
Tercera Edición
Editorial Océano
México, 1988

(pp 170 y 171)

Escribe Nikito NIpongo (qepd) sobre el signo_ *&*_ llamado en Inglés _*ampersand*_ (corrupción de  _*and per se and:*_ "es por sí mismo"),  *y agrega que en  Español carece de nombre* y que representa no la conjunción "y" sino a etcétera. Significa etcétera, "porque para ello se le agregaba una _c, inicial de caetera, _así: *&c*.
 Etcétera tiene los sentidos siguientes: y el resto, y lo demás, y así sucesivamente, y lo parecido. Luego &c quedó en & simplemente, aunque con el valor de etcétera en nuestro idioma".

Así es que por hoy, me quedo con la explicación de Nikito NIpongo y el que le quiera dar nombre, hasta lo podría registrar.

Saludos.


----------



## incidental

Hola, ya ha quedado explicado pero me gustaría añadir estos datos: como ha dicho Fernando, la aparición más antigua en manuscrito data de del siglo V y fue diseñada por Marcus Tullius Tiro, el secretario de Cicerón. Es llamada "con forma 7" (¿alguien sabe algo más de esta "forma 7"?) y se escribía al final del alfabeto. Los niños empezaban sus recitaciones alfabéticas con "A, per se A" y las terminaban con "Y, per se Y", de la elisión de la primera apareció la palabra "apersie" que en inglés devino "ampers-and" y que como ya han anotado es la abreviación taquigráfica de e y t= "y" en latín. Esta abreviación o monograma desapareció hasta el gótico con una forma más clara de la unión de "e" y "t". Tanto &, como 7,   se recogen en los manuscritos anglosajones hasta que empieza a usarse por negligencia o por curso natural caligráfico como "Y", es decir, como la usamos corrientemente, en el manuscrito de leningrado en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leningrad_Bede[/url]  Toda esta información la encuentro en el "Explicatio Formarum Litterarum, the unfolding of letterforms/ Rutherford Aris".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> ¿Se puede escribir al revés este símbolo? Me refiero no a darle un giro de 180º sino a como quedaría si lo viéramos en un espejo.





Arnaldo Alegré said:


> No que yo sepa. Lo has visto en algun contexto en particular?





Honeypum said:


> Sí, lo he visto escrito (mecanografiado, no a mano), y me llamó la atención. Ahora no recuerdo en dónde...



Yo sí. Lo has visto en el espejo de la casa 'el conde.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Yo sí. Lo has visto en el espejo de la casa 'el conde.


 
Sí, allí también lo he visto  ...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según Nikito Nipongo usar & (que carece de nombre en nuestro idioma) para indicar la conjunción "y" resulta un despróposito, pues significa etcétera. Lòpez & López = López etcétera López.
> 
> Saludos


Entonces esto & es etcetera y no y.
¡Acabas de destruir mi pequeño mundo!


----------



## Uriel Ram.

El signo &, cuyo nombre en español es et (o "y" comercial), es una alternativa gráfica de la conjunción copulativa latina et cuya traducción es y.


En las tipografías de la derecha es evidente el origen de la ligadura “et”Conocido por su nombre en inglés “ampersand” (de and per se and) es indebidamente interpretada por algunos como derivada de la conjunción inglesa and. Sin embargo, fue del latín de donde el signo pasó a diversos idiomas, incluido el español. Su uso en nuestra lengua es superfluo, pues no resulta económico (a diferencia de otros idiomas) ya que la conjunción copulativa y tiene una grafía más breve y sencilla. En textos españoles antiguos es frecuente encontrarlo empleado en la expresión latina adoptada et cetera, en las formas &c. o &cetera. Un uso extendido es el que persiste en la bibliografía académica en inglés, lengua que domina actualmente la comunicación científica, en la enumeración de los autores, incluidas la expresión como “& al.” (del latín et alii, plural masculino, o et alia, plural neutro) que se traduce como “y otros”.

El signo en sí es una ligadura -combinación de diseño de dos letras en un único grafema, usado primero para aumentar la velocidad de la escritura manual- desarrollada por Marcus Tullius Tiro, secretario de Cicerón, el gran orador romano. Para poder registrar los discursos y la correspondencia dictada por este último, Tiro, que era un esclavo liberto, inventó varias formas de acelerar la escritura, siendo por ello considerado el padre de la taquigrafía. En la Edad Media o en los primeros tiempos de la imprenta el uso de ligaduras era muy común, en este caso por la economía de espacio, cuando la materia prima, pergamino o papel, añadía mucho al precio de los libros.

Por otro lado, en el contexto de los lenguajes de programación, como el C, el "&" simboliza una operación AND (conjunción) bit-a-bit, mientras que dos "&&" simbolizan la conjunción lógica "AND". También se utiliza este símbolo como "operador de dirección" si se coloca justo delante del nombre de una variable. Por ejemplo, "&a" representa la dirección de memoria de la variable "a" cuando previamente se ha definido el puntero correspondiente. Esto se usa, principalmente, para el llamado paso de argumentos por referencia.
En HTML, se usa para caracteres especiales: los ejemplos más típicos son > <, y & (>, < y &, respectivamente)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchísimas gRACIAS Uriel Ram


----------



## Ornitorrinco

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según Nikito Nipongo usar & (que carece de nombre en nuestro idioma) para indicar la conjunción "y" resulta un despróposito, pues significa etcétera. Lòpez & López = López etcétera López.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿En qué te basas para decir quye *&* significa 'etcétera'. Significa 'et', en latín y 'et' en latín se dice *y* en español. Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Ornitorrinco said:


> En qué te basas para decir quye *&* significa 'etcétera'. Significa 'et', en latín y 'et' en latín se dice *y* en español. Saludos.


 
Hola:

No sé como traer a éste la referencia a un hilo anterior llamado "Símbolo "&"", pero lo copié, pues en esto me baso:

"Hola: tomo como base y cito a Raúl Prieto Río de la Loza (Nikito Nipongo)
Nuevas y Viejas Perlas Japonesas
Tercera Edición
Editorial Océano
México, 1988

(pp 170 y 171)

Escribe Nikito NIpongo (qepd) sobre el signo_ *&*_ llamado en Inglés _*ampersand*_ (corrupción de _*and per se and:*_ "es por sí mismo"), *y agrega que en Español carece de nombre* y que representa no la conjunción "y" sino a etcétera. Significa etcétera, "porque para ello se le agregaba una _c, inicial de caetera, _así: *&c*.
Etcétera tiene los sentidos siguientes: y el resto, y lo demás, y así sucesivamente, y lo parecido. Luego &c quedó en & simplemente, aunque con el valor de etcétera en nuestro idioma".

Así es que por hoy, me quedo con la explicación de Nikito NIpongo y el que le quiera dar nombre, hasta lo podría registrar.

Saludos"

Bueno esta es la larga explicación de ese sucinto símbolo.

Saludos nuevamente


----------



## sinclair001

Muy interesante la historia del grafema. Como símbolo, ¿alguien conoce de algún significado especial fuera de los mencionados?


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Entonces esto & es etcetera y no y.
> ¡Acabas de destruir mi pequeño mundo!


 
Hola a todos:

Yo estoy igual que tú miguelito, acaban de destruirme a mí también y pensar que a veces escribiendo rápido yo colocaba & para decir "Y"... ya me dolió la cabeza...


----------



## Algodeanimal

¡Hola! me llamo Nancy. Les cuento que estoy buscando información sobre "&" en internet, ya leí bastante y varias veces el buscador me arrojó este sitio, por lo cual comencé a leer todos los post que hay en relación al mismo. La mayoría de ellos siempre estaban dando vueltas en lo mismo. Por tal me decidí registrarme para hacerles el comentario que me pareció muy interesante este foro, no sé si antes de postear este hay algún reglamento a seguir, como en otros foros, de una breve presentación, lo estuve buscando pero no lo encontré, por tal posteo solo aquí y de haberlo, pido disculpas. Mi curiosidad de "&" nació porque quiero hacer un nombre fantasía para un logo y como habitualmente se coloca "B&S" en remplado de Bartulino (por ejemplo) "Y" Salino deseaba saber el motivo de esta costumbre, cosa que en este post no lo tocaron. Por allí lo único q leí q era un absurdo, pero no se si es tan así, dicen q las costumbres van haciendo al idioma, asi q no se si esta cerrado esta pregunta en el foro, pero si alguien sabe algo del tema, se los agradezco. Y gracias por postear todos los comentarios en su momento porque sino yo hoy no hubiera podido leerlos a todos. Nancy.

Me olvidé de aclarar que soy de Argentina, por el tema de las costumbres lo aclaro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En los mesanjes 8 y 18, está perfectamente explicado el tema. Sólo una precisión: el nombre no es _símbolo tironiano_, sino *nota tironiana*.


----------



## Algodeanimal

Muchas gracias por responderme. Sí, estos puntos y otros más han aportado mucho, los he leído a todos, por ello mi registré para postear y consultar si había alguien que supiese más aún sobre el tema de sus usos y costumbres, más allá del origen y sus significados, ya que estoy buscando información sobre el uso de "&" entre dos nombres o dos iniciales del alfabeto español. Gracias y mis saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

En términos sencillos, es un símbolo que sirve de "abreviatura" de _et_ (_y_ en latín)


----------



## Algodeanimal

Sí, muchas Gracias MAN PAISA, pero....mi duda es sobre su uso habitual en la escritura. Por ejemplo cuando en un texto se coloca Fernández y Solís, o en un logo o nombre de fantasía B&D si este uso es el indicado y el porqué, o de dónde se comenzó a utilizar esta costumbre. Hace horas que estoy buscando en internet sobre este tema en particular y la verdad es muy poca la informacion que hallo. ¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En español no tiene mucho sentido usarla, porque sustituye a una sola letra (y). Lo cual no implica que para hacerse notar no se use.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se usó para nombres comerciales y de empresas, por imitación de lo extranjero (fue una moda en épocas de baja autoestima nacional), pero en español su uso no es normal, al menos en España, ya que abreviar_ y_, no tiene lógica alguna, es más, es más complicado escribir _&_ que _y_. Además las ligaturas ya no son de uso común desde que la imprenta se universalizó. En los primeros tiempos de la imprenta se usó por inercia medieval (del mundo de los copistas), es más se mantuvieron muchas ligaturas, pero después, cuando en el XIX se acabó la moda latinizante, desapareció por completo la nota tironiana. Hoy, en español es considerado su uso como un _anglicismo inútil_ (aprovechando la ocasión que la pintan calva: tan inútil como como el uso de _vs_. -_versus_- que está incluso mál usado por los angosajones, ya que deberían usar _contra_, _versus_ en latín es otra cosa, 'hacia' y no 'contra').


----------



## ManPaisa

Algodeanimal said:


> Sí, muchas Gracias MAN PAISA, pero....mi duda es sobre su uso habitaual  en la escritura. Por ejemplo cuando en un texto se coloca Fernandez y Solis, o en un logo o nombre de fantasía B&D si este uso es el indicado y el porque? o de donde se comenzo a utilizar esta costumbre. Hace horas que estoy buscando en internet sobre este tema en particular y la verdad es muy poca la informacion que hallo. Muchas gracias a todos!!!


En un nombre fantasía, creo que todo vale, incluso '&'. No creo que ese tipo de nombres tenga que atenerse a ninguna norma de la lengua castellana.  

Para mí, su uso es indicado si a los dueños del nombre les parece que les va a dar un valor agregado por encima de lo que pueda connotar la sola palabra 'y'.  Pero la mía es una consideración mercadológica y no gramatical.

Según este sitio, el símbolo se empezó a utilizar en el imperio romano en el primer siglo de nuestra era, a modo de representación taquigráfica de la palabra _et_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Manpaisa, deja de citar la Wikipedia, que te hace mucho mal: así empezó Don Quijote y ya sabes la historia (no se debe abusar de leeer sandeces, ya con la RAE tenemos de sobra). Aquí como en muchos otros casos se equivocan (consulta los mensajes 8 y 18 de este hilo). Se empezó a usar a mitad del siglo -I, no del siglo I.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Manpaisa, deja de citar la Wikipedia, que te hace mucho mal: así empezó Don Quijote y ya sabes la historia (no se debe abusar de leeer sandeces, ya con la RAE tenemos de sobra). Aquí como en muchos otros casos se equivocan (consulta los mensajes 8 y 18 de este hilo). Se empezó a usar a mitad del siglo -I, no del siglo I.



Jajajá, así lo haré .  Lo que sucede es que la Britannica cobra para poder leer los artículos. 

Tampoco es que entienda muy bien el interés por la fecha exacta en que se empezó a usar ese símbolo, & sobre todo si la consulta se relaciona con la posibilidad de usarlo en un nombre fantasía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Tampoco es que entienda muy bien el interés por la fecha exacta en que se empezó a usar ese símbolo, & sobre todo si la consulta se relaciona con la posibilidad de usarlo en un nombre fantasía.


Completamente de acuerdo: la fantasía es como el campo, no se le puede poner puertas. Ahí vale todo, como en los sueños (hasta mearse).


----------



## Algodeanimal

¡¡Jeje!! XiaoRoel: no lo rete a ManPaisa, a quien le agradezco su comentario y su opinión personal, la cual me fue muy útil, en lo personal. Si bien la nota tironiana en cuestión la quiero emplear para el uso en un nombre fantasía me interesa saber sí la misma en la escritura es correcto y qué significa cuando está entre 2 letras o dos nombres, o sea si es correcto su empleo en la escritura o es un absurdo. En el lenguaje britanico es muy normal su empleo, es una forma de abreviar, cosa que no necesitamos nosotros, ya que con una simple letra le damos sentido al lenguaje al igual que fonéticamente una "y" lo soluciona todo. En realidad mucho no me quer´´ia remontar en la historia, en los origenes, sino más bien quería introducirme en los usos cotidianos hoy en día y desde cuando en nuestros tiempos modernos tiene data el empleo. No sé si logro explicarme. En fin... seguiré buscando más información sobre el tema a raíz de tus comentarios XiaoRoll he encontrado mucha información sobre notas tironianas en la web y la RAE. (******************)


----------



## Algodeanimal

Me olvidé: Uds. como pronuncian a "&" Juan "et" Pedro, Juan "y" Pedro o Juan "and" Pedro, todo otro dilema. Bueno, si algo me quedó claro es que todo está en función de como lo usa la gente. Sin ir más lejos día a día hay más simbolos, frases, formas de haablar y verbos. (***********)


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo lo leo "i" en español y "and" en inglés.  La gente de mi entorno hace lo mismo en ambos idiomas.


----------



## Algodeanimal

¡¡Gracias Toño y Paisa !!


----------

